# Captive wild mom duck and ducklings?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

The ranch I work at has a fair amount of ducks. We also have a good number of things that like to eat baby ducklings. That being said, we found one of the ducks nesting in a tree near our parking lot. My coworkers have been planning to catch the babies and the mom to protect them from the many things that can eat them. I personally feel that wild ducks are wild ducks and to leave the circle of life alone, but my ranch hand just walked into the office with 3 baby ducklings and a mom duck in a giant dog carrier. Now what? Should we keep the mom confined with the babies? My coworkers aren't about to let them go, so what do you guys suggest? We have chick starter food and chicken food for the mom, but this is uncharted territory for me. We usually just find one or two abandoned ducklings.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In most states it is illegal to capture wildlife unless you are a Licensed Wildlife Rehabilitator (licensed by the state Dept. of Agriculture or similar licensing agency applicable in FL.) I would try to find this out and explain to the ranch employees that it is illegal and the ranch can be fined for capturing the wild animals.

(I realize this doesn't help with your actual question or make you popular with your co-workers! I agree, they should stay in the wild and should not be fed. If your co-workers are feeding the mom ducks all the time and keeping them close, they are helping the wild predators kill the ducks.) 

I believe ducks need some time of vitamin supplement added if they are raised on chick food and they may need higher protein content.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gah! People like this make me crazy. Do they realize how TERRIFYING it is for a wild duck to be capture and kept near people? They are mentally torturing this poor animal.


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

They need supplemental niacin if they are raised on chick feed, and make sure none of the feed is medicated, if if is it's bad for ducklings so you'll have to get some gamebird starter.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd feed them food designed for ducks if you can't get them released. You can probably get some help from your local wildlife rescue, or find out if it's legal to have them.

If predation is a problem, you could anchor a raft in the middle of the pond so the ducks would have a safe place to sleep. It would need a ramp unless it's low.


----------

